# اصطحبا أولادكما إلى الكنيسة...



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

* اصطحبا أولادكما
إلى الكنيسة** 





 «أما أنا وبيتي فنعبد الرب.» (يشوع 24: 15)

البيت المسيحي الحقيقي يعبد الرب معاً، وأروع مظهر للعبادة الجماعية اشتراك أفراده معاً في تسبيح الله في الكنيسة والاشتراك معاً في سرِّ الخبزة الواحدة والكأس الواحدة، أي التناول من الأسرار المقدسة.

ولكن قد يكون لبعض الوالدين، وهم في صغرهم، خبرات غير سارة في الكنيسة، لسبب أو لآخر، أو يكون والديهم لم يُعوِّدوهم من صغرهم على الذهاب للكنيسة. وما يجب أن يعرفه الأهل هو أن معرفة الطريق الصحيح وما يجب شيء، وإقناع الطفل به شيء آخر.

لذلك لابد أن يعرف أطفالكما:

1 - إن الذهاب للكنيسة هو الطريق الذي يسلكه المؤمنون المسيحيون ليُمارسوا شركتهم مع الله ومع سائر أعضاء جسد المسيح. وذكِّرهم دائماً بحَدَث معموديتهم حيث صاروا أعضاء في جسد المسيح، وأغصاناً في الكرمة الحقيقية، ورعية في حظيرة الراعي الصالح، وأن اتحادهم برأس الجسد، وثباتهم في الكرمة، وحفظهم وصونهم داخل الحظيرة هو تكميل لدعوتهم للخلاص والحياة الأبدية.

2 - اشرح لطفلك لماذا يكون من الأهمية بمكان الذهاب للكنيسة، والبركات الروحية التي تعود عليهم من وراء ذلك. إن عملك أيها الأب ويا أيتها الأُم لا ينتهي، حتى يفهم طفلكما لماذا تطلبان منه أن يذهب معكما إلى الكنيسة. إن كنت تجرُّهم أو تدفعهم إلى الكنيسة دون أن تجعلهم يرَوْن الغرض من وراء ذلك، فحينما يشبُّون قليلاً سيفتعلون أية أعذار أو أسباب لانشغالهم يوم الأحد أو يوم إقامة القداس عن الحضور.

3 - وإن ظاهرة خروج الشباب من الجنسين ووقوفهم في حوش الكنيسة أصبحت ملفتة للنظر. إن عدم اقتناع الشباب يرجع إلى عدم فهمهم سر القداس الإلهي.

4 - من المهم أن تلفت نظرهم واهتمامهم أن الحياة المسيحية لا تُمارَس فرادى أو في عزلة. فالكنيسة «جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه أفراداً» (1كو 12: 27)، والعبادة الجمهورية في الكنيسة تحقِّق هذه الحقيقة. إن الكنيسة أسرة كبيرة تهتم معاً اهتماماً واحداً بك وبكل عضو.

5 - المواظبة والانتظام في حضور الكنيسة يساعد الوالدين في التعليم الروحي للأطفال داخل البيت، لأنه حينما يظل الوالدان هما المعلِّم الوحيد للتعاليم الإلهية وللسلوك المسيحي، فإن الأطفال سيظنون أن كل شيء يجب أن يعملوه متوقف على فكر ووجهة نظر الوالدين. لكن الكنيسة هي المعلم الأول للتعاليم الإلهية والسلوك المسيحي، وهي ينبوع النعمة والبركة في حياة المسيحي، والوالدان يوجِّهان الطفل إلى مصدر النعمة ونبع البركة، وفي البيت يُذكِّرانه بما رأوه وما سمعوه وما نالوه. فهناك شركة خدمة وعمل بين الكنيسة والبيت في تربية الطفل التربية المسيحية.

6 - كذلك لا تُلقي كل عبء التعليم الروحي على مدارس الأحد والخدام، فتعليم الطفل عن الله معاونة متبادلة ومشتركة بين الأسرة والكنيسة.

7 - إذا كانت الكنيسة هي الموضع حيث يتعلَّم الطفل والكبار عن الله وعن الحياة المسيحية، فعليكما أيها الأب وأيتها الأُم أن تُظهرا لابنكما أو ابنتكما تطبيق هذه المبادئ الإنجيلية في حياتكما وفي حياة أسرتكما.

8 - في الطريق إلى الكنيسة، تكلَّما مع طفلكما عمَّا تتوقَّعان أن تروه وتمارسوه في الكنيسة خلال القداس الإلهي.

9 - وفي دخولكما الكنيسة، اجعلا طفلكما يرى كيف توقِّران بيت الله، بالدخول في ورع وهدوء، برشم الصليب أمام مدخل الكنيسة، ثم السجود بورع أمام هيكل الله: «أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك. أسجد في (أو قدَّام) هيكل قدسك بخوفك» (مز 5: 7)، ثم اتخذا مكانكما بهدوء في صفوف العابدين، ثم الاشتراك بتقوى في مردات القداس. احذرا من الانشغال بالآخرين وبما يلبسون وبما يفعلون، واحذرا من ترك الهاتف المحمول مفتوحاً (الذي صار سبباً جديداً للانشغال داخل بيت الله)! لأن كل هذه التحرُّكات والانشغالات ستنطبع في خلفية ذهن طفلكما.

10 - وفي الطريق رجوعاً إلى البيت، اشتركا مع طفلكما في ما رأيتموه ومارستموه وتعلَّمتموه ونلتموه، واتركا له فرصة التعبير عن كل ذلك، وراجعا معه العظة، وبعض الألحان... إلخ.

11 - تحادثا مع المدرسين والمدرسات في مدارس الأحد لتعرفا ماذا يعلِّمونه. ساعدا طفلكما في حفظ آيات الإنجيل والمزامير. وأدْخِلا المبادئ الروحية التي تعلَّمها في الكنيسة إلى حياتكم العائلية.

12 - إذا أمكن اجعلا من يوم الأحد بالذات يوماً مميَّزاً (حتى في حالة كونه يوم عمل في المجتمع). 
ذكِّراه بأنه يوم قيامة الرب، يوم الراحة الجديد الأبدي لله بإكماله الخلاص الأبدي للبشرية، بدمه المسفوك وقيامته وصعوده ودخوله إلى راحته (انظر عب 4: 1و10).

 اجعلا من هذا اليوم يوماً مُحبباً لابنكما، إما بالتوجُّه للاجتماعات الروحية مساءً، أو بالنزهة في أماكن غير ضارة، أو بعمل اجتماع روحي في بيتكما للأصدقاء والأقارب حول كلمة الله والصلاة، وهذا أفضل. إن الهذيذ في كلمة الله ومداومة الصلاة في البيت مع الآخرين يجعل الطفل يشبُّ ابناً للبركة منذ صغره.

13 - ليت الوالدين يجعلان من هذا اليوم فرصة للممارسة الإيجابية لوصايا الإنجيل. إلجم لسانك إن كنت في حالة مزاج غير طيِّب. اقتصد في تعليقاتك ومناقشاتك حول المشاكل اليومية أمام ابنك أو ابنتك، إلى أن يأتي الوقت حين يشبُّ ابنك أو ابنتك فيستطيعان أن يفهما هذه المشاكل بصورة أوضح. اجعلا يوم الأحد ”يوم الرب“ فعلاً بالاهتمام بكل ما هو لسلامكم وخلاصكم ومنفعتكم الروحية.

14 - في أيام المواسم والنهضات الروحية والسهرات الليلية في الكنيسة حاولا بقدر الإمكان الاشتراك فيها حسب ظروفكم مصطحبين أبناءكما إليها مع توجيههم إلى مضمون المناسبة الكنسية بالشرح المناسب.

15 - لتكن لكما شركة في أنشطة الكنيسة لخدمة المحتاجين والمعوزين وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، واجعلا طفلكما يشترك معكما ويمد يده ليُقدِّم ويُعطي من مصروفه وادِّخاره، وليتعلَّم أن المسيحية ليست فقط التعاليم والممارسات بل أهم من ذلك كله: المحبة العملية لمن هو محتاج. واسردا له مَثَل السامري الصالح (انظر لو 10: 30-37)، 
وباقي الأمثلة والآيات عن أفضلية المحبة في الحياة المسيحية. 

منقوووول

*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع 

ونصائح مهمه 

شكراااااااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ونصائح مهمه
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
 ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
 ربنا يديم خدمتكم*


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ابو تربو
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك​​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع قيم جدا جدا
شكرا أخى الحبيب​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2011)

*ميرسى لمروركم كلكم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى موضوع رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## نعيم صموئيل (7 مايو 2011)

فعلا الايام ديه صعبه و لازم نربى اولادنا على تعليم الكنيسه


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى موضوع رااائع جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
 ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
 ربنا يديم خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2011)

نعيم صموئيل قال:


> فعلا الايام ديه صعبه و لازم نربى اولادنا على تعليم الكنيسه


*أكيد يا أستاذى
ربنا يباركم ويبارك أولادكم
آمين
*


----------

